# Adjustment brush malfunction! Paints everything RED



## Alboart (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm not sure what happened. I switched back to lightroom from editing a file in photoshop and now my adjustment brush just paints everything red, regardless of what I set it to (skin softening, teeth whiting, exposure, etc). Would really appreciate some help on this one.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Oct 18, 2012)

Welcome to Lightroom Forums.

You're seeing the mask overlay. Press O (letter oh) to hide it, or Shift-O to change its color.


----------



## Unbroken Chain (Oct 24, 2012)

Or there's a check box near the bottom of the image.  You need to uncheck "show selected mask overlay".


----------

